
Covid-19 hospital charges may exceed $1.4T in the U.S. - devy
https://www.modernhealthcare.com/finance/covid-19-hospital-charges-may-exceed-14-trillion
======
chkaloon
Based on hospitalization rates of 7.5%-10%. Latest from the New Rochelle, NY,
hotspot puts it at 1%. Factor of 10 lower if I am reading this right.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/27/nyregion/new-rochelle-
cor...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/27/nyregion/new-rochelle-
coronavirus.html)

------
ab_testing
Expect insurance rates to go up 25-100% next year.

